
Anti-innovation: EU excludes open source from new tech standards - stargrave
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/04/anti-innovation-eu-excludes-open-source-from-new-tech-standards/
======
ommunist
This is a single good reason why Britain should leave the EU.

